# Has anyone got a Heather Moffett FlexEE saddle please?



## webble (5 April 2013)

If so where did you get it from and did you get it fitted? How do you find it? Does it wear well? 

I have had a look but there aren't that many review threads on here yet

I have a T4 currently and spend half my time changing gullets as madam is constantly changing so was thinking of a treeless but wanted a 'traditional' look still


----------



## wellsat (5 April 2013)

Not tried the FlexEE but the fhoenix has a traditional look, you wouldn't know it wasn't a normal saddle once you're sat on it.


----------



## webble (5 April 2013)

wellsat said:



			Not tried the FlexEE but the fhoenix has a traditional look, you wouldn't know it wasn't a normal saddle once you're sat on it.
		
Click to expand...

It looks lovely but the price doesnt


----------



## ShadowFlame (5 April 2013)

webble said:



			It looks lovely but the price doesnt 

Click to expand...

Have a look on eBay / Preloved at second hand ones - I picked one up for £350 last year.

Do some searches on Google - there are reps out there that will come out, fit you up and let you trial them before you buy. Think it's about £50 for a consultation. I considered the Flexee, but I hated the Fhoenix so I decided to try others first.


----------



## TigerTail (5 April 2013)

For the price its a very neat and well made saddle - rides more like a treed than either the vogue or phoenix, however has the obvious benefit of nothing solid in it to hurt the horses back. I personally prefer the vogue, but thats cos Iv got a spoilt backside and anything other than that makes me wince 

FB page on them here https://www.facebook.com/groups/411997955537777/?fref=ts

Saddle Agents page here

http://www.enlightenedequitation.com/local_retailers.htm

Piccies


----------



## webble (5 April 2013)

ShadowFlame said:



			Have a look on eBay / Preloved at second hand ones - I picked one up for £350 last year.

Do some searches on Google - there are reps out there that will come out, fit you up and let you trial them before you buy. Think it's about £50 for a consultation. I considered the Flexee, but I hated the Fhoenix so I decided to try others first.
		
Click to expand...

I have left a message for the rep as I want to try first.

I have seen the fb page and website and there seems loads of good feedback but the cynic in me is wondering if thats because they have deleted the negative comments so was just wondering about peoples experiences


----------



## ShadowFlame (5 April 2013)

webble said:



			I have left a message for the rep as I want to try first.

I have seen the fb page and website and there seems loads of good feedback but the cynic in me is wondering if thats because they have deleted the negative comments so was just wondering about peoples experiences
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I wonder that about a lot of companies in fairness. The best thing to do is trial it yourself and see how you feel  I contacted one of the HM reps end of last year, and she offered to come out with a Flexee and a Vogue to try so I could compare. As it was, I ended up trialling Solution first and fell in love  

The problem with HM saddles (going on my own experience, and the 4 other people I know who've had them) is they tend to be very thick in order to spread the pressure. As a result, you feel perched. The Flexee may be a different story, but looking at photos I'm tempted to guess they're very similar.


----------



## mystiandsunny (5 April 2013)

webble said:



			I have left a message for the rep as I want to try first.

I have seen the fb page and website and there seems loads of good feedback but the cynic in me is wondering if thats because they have deleted the negative comments so was just wondering about peoples experiences
		
Click to expand...

I too would be interested, but I've seen examples of how ANY negative comments/feedback on any website is quickly squashed/threatened so it disappears.  So as a result, I too do not trust the feedback given.  It is a shame that HM saddles cannot have open feedback, like a make/model of car would, or any product on Amazon tbh!  Then everyone could decide on the best item for their horse, with a more informed view to start with!


----------



## deoni (5 April 2013)

mystiandsunny said:



			I too would be interested, but I've seen examples of how ANY negative comments/feedback on any website is quickly squashed/threatened so it disappears.  So as a result, I too do not trust the feedback given.  It is a shame that HM saddles cannot have open feedback, like a make/model of car would, or any product on Amazon tbh!  Then everyone could decide on the best item for their horse, with a more informed view to start with!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't... You can PM me if interested, but maybe try a 2nd hand solution?


----------



## starsky (5 April 2013)

I've got a Flexee and I love it. I bought it as my mare has pelvis and back issues so I thought treeless would be the most comfortable for her. She is still coming back into work so haven't done anything too exciting, but all good so far. My mare is a highland cross so quite flat withered. I was worried about the stability of it, but it's very solid and stayed put even when she is dancing round like an idiot after being on box rest.


----------



## starsky (5 April 2013)

Oh forgot to add I got mine from Louise Nagle who came out to fit it. She was v good.


----------



## TigerTail (5 April 2013)

ShadowFlame said:



			The problem with HM saddles (going on my own experience, and the 4 other people I know who've had them) is they tend to be very thick in order to spread the pressure. As a result, you feel perched. The Flexee may be a different story, but looking at photos I'm tempted to guess they're very similar.
		
Click to expand...

I dont find the vogue thick, but maybe you didnt like how the seat gives? The flexEE is VERY different and they really cant be compared.

Ive not know a comment get deleted on FB EE but Heather usually doesnt have any need to!


----------



## Bernster (5 April 2013)

I tried the Flex EE and didn't like the feel of it, didn't feel particularly secure and felt the seat was quite spongy which was an odd feeling.  Only tried it briefly but horse also didn't seem to like it, or certainly didn't go any better in it than treed.  It does look more like a traditional saddle and seemed easy to use/fit.  Price was good compared to traditinal leather treed ones but don;t know how that compares to treeless generally.

Louise Nagle was really nice though and I wouldn't rule out trying others in the range, or other treeless saddles.


----------



## ShadowFlame (5 April 2013)

TigerTail said:



			I dont find the vogue thick, but maybe you didnt like how the seat gives? The flexEE is VERY different and they really cant be compared.

Ive not know a comment get deleted on FB EE but Heather usually doesnt have any need to!
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own  Personal opinion is that they're too bulky, and as a result I felt perched and unstable.

As an example (courtesy of google!  ):

Vogue: http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k206/cyrus44/PB100002.jpg

Fhoenix: http://www.balancedreason.co.uk/assets/images/fhoenix_saddle_opt.JPG

Flexee: http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo239/BossMule/FlexEEEdith001_zpsd8215858.jpg

And my boy in his Solution:







Admittedly, after riding in the Solution, I now find treed saddles bulky and too far away from his back. The Fhoenix felt even bulkier than a treed. Some people prefer it, some don't get on with it. I love close contact


----------



## webble (5 April 2013)

ShadowFlame said:



			Each to their own  Personal opinion is that they're too bulky, and as a result I felt perched and unstable.

As an example (courtesy of google!  ):

Vogue: http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k206/cyrus44/PB100002.jpg

Fhoenix: http://www.balancedreason.co.uk/assets/images/fhoenix_saddle_opt.JPG

Flexee: http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo239/BossMule/FlexEEEdith001_zpsd8215858.jpg

And my boy in his Solution:







Admittedly, after riding in the Solution, I now find treed saddles bulky and too far away from his back. The Fhoenix felt even bulkier than a treed. Some people prefer it, some don't get on with it. I love close contact 

Click to expand...

I can see your point they do look bulkyier in those pics. The solution looks quite forward cut on the shoulder though or is that just the pic?


----------



## ShadowFlame (5 April 2013)

webble said:



			I can see your point they do look bulkyier in those pics. The solution looks quite forward cut on the shoulder though or is that just the pic?
		
Click to expand...

The GP that we have is fairly forward cut, but that was personal choice as I wanted a saddle we could jump in. They do everything through dressage to jumping flaps with various degrees inbetween. As they're treeless, though, the forward flaps don't block the shoulder. In fairness, we have a native saddle so the panels are particularly low profile.

Forgot to say, the pic isn't particularly helpful on terms of showing how forward cut it is, they relax back a little once you get on, plus the saddle is a tad far forward in that pic.

This probably shows it better, as it was after riding (please excuse his weight  ... he was out of work due to lack of saddle... this was the trial saddle):


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 April 2013)

I've ridden in a Vogue and like it-takes a while to warm up though so seeing them 'cold' on a horse isn't really representative on how they feel IMO (I don't own one). Hated the Solution I rode in but that was a long time ago. Love my Wow but have nothing to ride  Am thinking of the synthetic EE for a pony I'm backing this year-would hope it would also fit my 2yo in time.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (5 April 2013)

I have a FlexEE dressage, and love it so much I've ordered a GP too, so I can get rid of all my other saddles.

When they are sat on the horse without a rider, they do look bulky and perched on top. But as soon as you sit on it, it beds down and conforms to the shape of the horse's back.
Mine has been used on a very bouncy whizzy horse, and I felt totally secure; really able to sit into it and follow the horse's every move however acrobatic!

The overall feel is similar to an eyewateringly expensive dressage saddle I tried once, in that it pulls my legs into a very correct position - no chance of slipping into a chair seat with this one! I can see why some people wouldn't like how that feels, especially if they are used to having to 'fix' their lower leg themselves so they would really feel the pull on the inner thigh muscles. But as someone who has battled for some time with a creeping lower leg, I find it bliss having a saddle that does it all for me without having to think about it.

I am going to use the GP model to do endurance, as it is so much more comfortable than a traditional treed saddle, but gives the same support,


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2013)

I have a tree'd half panel dressage 18" HM Saddle that was specifically made for a big shouldered, wide irish draught.

Horse lost to colic 6 months after and it has been stored ever since.  No response to a recent ad to sell it on preloved and I don't an ebay account.

Any thoughts on how to sell it welcomed.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 April 2013)

could you list it on the Enlightened Equitation forum? you might have to be a member though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2013)

peteralfred said:



			could you list it on the Enlightened Equitation forum? you might have to be a member though.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea, thank you so much and I will have a look.


----------



## webble (1 May 2013)

Well I bit the bullet and got one and LOVE it so so comfy fits pony great and I feel really secure in it


----------



## CarolineJ (1 May 2013)

webble said:



			Well I bit the bullet and got one and LOVE it so so comfy fits pony great and I feel really secure in it
		
Click to expand...

Phew - as mine is on order and should be here in 4-6 weeks!


----------



## sodapop (1 May 2013)

I have one I don't want.


----------



## Sarah W (1 May 2013)

Just ordered one


----------



## cptrayes (1 May 2013)

mystiandsunny said:



			I too would be interested, but I've seen examples of how ANY negative comments/feedback on any website is quickly squashed/threatened so it disappears.  So as a result, I too do not trust the feedback given.  It is a shame that HM saddles cannot have open feedback, like a make/model of car would, or any product on Amazon tbh!  Then everyone could decide on the best item for their horse, with a more informed view to start with!
		
Click to expand...

Echo this. I am banned from commenting on HM saddles on this forum. I have owned four and ridden them harder than most people ever will.


----------



## tazzy69 (1 May 2013)

Sodapop, how big is the saddle? Condition? How much are you looking for? Thanks


----------



## webble (2 May 2013)

sodapop said:



			I have one I don't want.
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you want it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2013)

I have a nearly new in terms of usage, HM half panel dressage saddle, in buffalo hide, bespoke for my horse and cost a blooming fortune.  Used it for 3 months and lost the horse.

Do you reckon it would go on Ebay ?


----------



## webble (2 May 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have a nearly new in terms of usage, HM half panel dressage saddle, in buffalo hide, bespoke for my horse and cost a blooming fortune.  Used it for 3 months and lost the horse.

Do you reckon it would go on Ebay ?
		
Click to expand...

Def! YOu can also sell on the EE forums


----------



## sodapop (2 May 2013)

jenny00 said:



			Sodapop, how big is the saddle? Condition? How much are you looking for? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Will pm you


----------



## sodapop (2 May 2013)

webble said:



			Why dont you want it if you dont mind me asking?
		
Click to expand...

Got it for my daughter's little pony who is a nightmare to fit a saddle to, they all slip forward on to her shoulders and she just stops dead whatever speed she was doing. I found the flexEE incredibly comfortable but it still slips on to the shoulders so it is no better in that respect than the saddle we already have. My daughter prefers her existing saddle so I see no point in keeping a saddle just for me to ride the pony in.


----------



## webble (3 May 2013)

sodapop said:



			Got it for my daughter's little pony who is a nightmare to fit a saddle to, they all slip forward on to her shoulders and she just stops dead whatever speed she was doing. I found the flexEE incredibly comfortable but it still slips on to the shoulders so it is no better in that respect than the saddle we already have. My daughter prefers her existing saddle so I see no point in keeping a saddle just for me to ride the pony in.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh sorry to hear that must be a pain for you, glad to hear its not the saddles fault though


----------



## Casey76 (3 May 2013)

sodapop said:



			Got it for my daughter's little pony who is a nightmare to fit a saddle to, they all slip forward on to her shoulders and she just stops dead whatever speed she was doing.
		
Click to expand...

It might be old fashioned, but have you tried a crupper?


----------



## webble (3 May 2013)

Casey76 said:



			It might be old fashioned, but have you tried a crupper?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too but didnt know if poeple still used them. All the RS ponies had them as standard when I was little


----------



## sbloom (3 May 2013)

Casey76 said:



			It might be old fashioned, but have you tried a crupper?
		
Click to expand...

Saddles slip up the neck because they don't quite fit, a crupper simply anchors a not-quite right saddle by putting pressure on the spine, it's not something I've ever had to advise a customer to do.  Wide flat ponies need flat trees, flat panels, but for the saddle to be right in all other ways including front to back balance (saddles can often slip forwards because they are cantle low).  For the REALLY tricky ones a good half panel design can help but most older ones are on curvy trees so not much better than a regular panel.


----------



## Casey76 (3 May 2013)

Saddles can also be forced forward due to a very forward girth groove, which may or may not be helped with a banana girth.

They may also be forced forward if the pony is croup high (conformationally, not developmentally).

Cruppers are not all bad, and needn't put a strain on the back if they are fitted sympathetically with a correctly fitted and padded/shimmed saddle.


----------



## tazzy69 (3 May 2013)

How does the Flexee come up size wise? My little 13.3 coblet has a 17 inch thorowgood T4 cob plus. The seat size suits me (5 foot 2 and size 8/10) and the saddle is short enough for him. In most other saddle makes he needs a 16 inch which are a bit neat for my bottom!!


----------



## sodapop (3 May 2013)

Casey76 said:



			It might be old fashioned, but have you tried a crupper?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really like the idea of using a crupper, the pony is so sensitive about the saddle going on to her shoulders I would worry about the crupper pulling and making her uncomfortable.
My plan is to sell the flexEE, try to reduce her weight a little then invest in a treed saddle with point straps to also accommodate her forward girth groove.

Jenny00, I am 5'6" and normally ride in a 17.5" dressage saddle with quite a high cantle so the flexEE has a different seat but I don't feel it is too small.


----------

